# What advantages do Judgers see that Perceivers have?



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

I wondered about this recently. I attribute a lot of positive characteristics to Judgers, they are a lot more productive, get more things done and are better organizers to name a few. Being able to structure ones life in that way is a great thing that doesn't come naturally to me. I am trying to do do it now, get more routines and so on, but i feel it .. "starves my soul" , even though I would benefit greatly from it in the long run.

Then i wondered, I have usually heard negative judgements about Perceivers from Judgers; that we are scatterbrained, lazy, unreliable and so on. 

What positive things/characteristics do Judgers observe in perceivers?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah I totally get what you mean, man. If I have to be forced into a routine (like 9-5, mon-fri work hours) I feel absolutely suffocated after a while :/. Good thing i'm a freelancer now so I get to work from home.

I'm also interested to hear what positive things J people see in us.


----------



## Synestheme (Jul 20, 2010)

Spontaneity. If I am presented an opportunity without much notice/only for a short period of time, more often than not I'll overthink about the consequences and end up missing it. Very frustrating.

Adaptability. I'm great at backing up plan A with plan B and then plan B with plan C, but if something unpredicted in my scenarios happens I'm helpless. And hélas, life tend to be more of a chaotic mess than a strategy game.

The way Ps wait until the last minute to make decisions is a double-edged sword as when the decision is made they have to rush through it (and when I'm involved it infuriates me greatly), but sometimes it allows them to catch great new opportunities they would have missed had they committed in advance to something else. Js tend to pride themselves on their decision-making ability, but I think that the two methods are equivalent.

They're just better at having fun.

They can be better than Js at getting things done, since they have the ability to enjoy the process for the sake of it. The cost(process)/benefit(goal) ratio can sometimes be daunting/paralyzing/discouraging for us.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Mydriase said:


> They're just better at having fun.


I think you might be forgetting INTPs in that one. xD


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

hziegel said:


> I think you might be forgetting INTPs in that one. xD


Well, I've had loads of fun with INTPs. We tripped a fuck ton of acid and smoked weed while listening to progressive and experimental music. Some philosophical debates here and there as well. You guys are fun, just a different kind of fun lol. You guys are NT fun. Which isn't fun for most haha.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Adaptability. Being an ISJ, my dominant Si in particular makes me rely on past experiences as much as possible. I get very stressed out by new, sudden changes. I can't really function with anything unless I have a lot of preparation. I even rehearse phone calls before I make them sometimes. I am horrible at thinking on my feet and making decisions on the fly. I make a lot of mistakes and get flustered. I would imagine most P's are much better at this than I am.

I also feel like P's in general have an easier time relaxing and having fun than J's do. Sometimes J's are too uptight about things. It's something I think J types have to work at in order for it to happen...it's not something that comes naturally like I would imagine it does for P's.


----------



## Synestheme (Jul 20, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I think you might be forgetting INTPs in that one. xD


Yeah I totally agree with Mr.Xl on the "NT fun" part :happy:

Two of the best friends I've ever had are INTPs, and they are the funniest people I know. Not "OMG LET'S PARTY!!" ESFP kind of fun, but they have the ability to say and do the most random stuff and go on crazy tangents in a "Ne-gone-wild" way that I can't help but find hilarious. 

I just don't know how to do stuff for the sake of enjoyment, everything I do have to have a purpose. I'll read a book _because_ it talks about stuff I've been thinking about, I'll watch a movie _because_ it's a classic and I want to better my cinema culture, I'll take a walk _because_ it's rarely sunny here and I need to get some vitamin D... Even if I genuinely enjoy the book/movie/walk, it would never cross my mind to do this stuff if I don't get something from it I can check off of my mental list.

Do any other Js relate to this, or am I just THAT boring?


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Mydriase said:


> I just don't know how to do stuff for the sake of enjoyment, everything I do have to have a purpose. I'll read a book _because_ it talks about stuff I've been thinking about, I'll watch a movie _because_ it's a classic and I want to better my cinema culture, I'll take a walk _because_ it's rarely sunny here and I need to get some vitamin D... Even if I genuinely enjoy the book/movie/walk, it would never cross my mind to do this stuff if I don't get something from it I can check off of my mental list.
> 
> Do any other Js relate to this, or am I just THAT boring?


Sadly I relate to this all too well. Fun is just... a waste of time. I don't choose to do it.

As to the good side of Ps there's only one thing I've seen missed - as a strong introvert sometimes I just don't want to socialise and I'm sure most Ps would be less annoyed if I were to bail on a plan at the last minute than I would. I've never done it, but I'm sure they'd handle it better than I do when they cancel :laughing:


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mydriase said:


> Yeah I totally agree with Mr.Xl on the "NT fun" part :happy:
> 
> Two of the best friends I've ever had are INTPs, and they are the funniest people I know. Not "OMG LET'S PARTY!!" ESFP kind of fun, but they have the ability to say and do the most random stuff and go on crazy tangents in a "Ne-gone-wild" way that I can't help but find hilarious.
> 
> ...



This is true for me to a certain degree. In my case, it's not that I'm doing recreational activities for a particular purpose rather than just enjoying myself...but it's kind of like the two things are combined. I pretty much organize all of my leisure time in order to have fun. I've heard SJ's tend to do this...that we organize everything, including fun time. 

I can see how an NTJ would do what you do, though...since NT's are always looking for new knowledge and J gives the organizational aspect, I can see how you organize everything into a particular purpose. The SF in me makes my organization more about physical sensations and emotional enjoyment.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

I've always felt attracted to P girls, because they have something I lack: spontaneity. I actually think it's kinda cute to see how indecisive, random, brainstorming they can be. xD


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I think you might be forgetting INTPs in that one. xD





Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Well, I've had loads of fun with INTPs. We tripped a fuck ton of acid and smoked weed while listening to progressive and experimental music. Some philosophical debates here and there as well.


I was literally going to respond with that exact same response, Mr.Xl Vii. I love INTPs.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Mydriase said:


> Yeah I totally agree with Mr.Xl on the "NT fun" part :happy:
> 
> Two of the best friends I've ever had are INTPs, and they are the funniest people I know. Not "OMG LET'S PARTY!!" ESFP kind of fun, but they have the ability to say and do the most random stuff and go on crazy tangents in a "Ne-gone-wild" way that I can't help but find hilarious.
> 
> ...


I'm totally the same way. Especially about watching movies to be more knowledgable about culture for future conversations that may be of importance.

I take walks, and I enjoy them, but I only do them because of the cardiovascular benefits.

Even when I'm out socializing ESFP style (read: partying), I can't get rid of the thought that this is accomplishing absolutely nothing. I do console myself (lol) by convincing myself that this is relaxation time, and intermittent periods of relaxation is necessary for long term productivity.

P's don't have that checklist/agenda timetable on their minds 24/7. 

Most P's. I might be ENTP, if not ENFJ.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Creating possibilities.


----------



## shygirl1986 (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the fact that you can make something fun out of nowhere. In a way that has to do with my social anxiety I'd rather walk into a loud, unscheduled setting than a quiet, scheduled setting where you can hear the drop of a pin and everybody looks at you but that's only for making entrances. Perceivers tend to be less boring than Judgers for the most part. They also tend to be more laid-back and less critical. Those are the things I tend to like about them.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

IMPROVISATION

SPONTANEITY

'Nough said


----------

